
Free Country-To-IP Lists (IPv4 and IPv6): Need Testers - jstewartmobile
http://www.eggplant.pro/ip-by-country.php
======
jstewartmobile
Decided to start compiling my own country lists directly from RIR data. Wanted
to get some feedback on how well this stacks up to what others are using.

